# Moen tub filler fun



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just like the title says. Two mounting options from the manufacturer, either between joists (parts in first pic), or in a preplanned 4" dropped area of concrete (what i ended up doing). Also, gotta love the trash I had to move to be able to lay out the tub and to work. Notice the use of one of my new to me sharkbite caps. They are handy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you bid this or are you on the clock? 
Silver soldering is a lot of fun below grade, no?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Didn't know moen had tub filler, it looks similar to brizo/delta. Does it have built in shut offs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Didn't know moen had tub filler, it looks similar to brizo/delta. Does it have built in shut offs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.moen.com/weymouth/chrome-two-handle-tub-filler/_/R-CONSUMER:S22105


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Did you bid this or are you on the clock?
> Silver soldering is a lot of fun below grade, no?


I think this one is T&M. Was only supposed to be moving the tub drain a foot or so based on what the GC described. I get there to a complete master bath remodel. I've been tracking my hours and telling the boss.

Oxy/acetylene makes short work of silver soldering.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Does it have built in shut offs?


Yes


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> http://www.moen.com/weymouth/chrome-two-handle-tub-filler/_/R-CONSUMER:S22105


Yep, exact one I'm installing.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I like that string line. Never seen anyone do that...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope you got paid well, looks like a Pain in the booty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pics of the rest of this remodel I did. Bunch of Moen p0rn for rj.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

More pics


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> More pics


That cross t legal in your area??? Where are the MOENTROL? ???


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the wall mounted Faucets, look good and install is a breeze .

I see that you don't have Shut-Off Valves. Could have put them in the cabinet. Here we hafta install Shut-Off Valves within 30" & same floor level

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> I think this one is T&M. Was only supposed to be moving the tub drain a foot or so based on what the GC described. I get there to a complete master bath remodel. I've been tracking my hours and telling the boss.
> 
> Oxy/acetylene makes short work of silver soldering.














GC probably said "OH it is easy, you're just moving the drain about a foot. Not a big deal."

That burns me up when people tell me how the work is so easy, that it shouldn't take me that long.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, the fixture cross passes here.

Shut off valves not required. I agree they are a good idea to have.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Yes, the fixture cross passes here.
> 
> Shut off valves not required. I agree they are a good idea to have.


And they get all hell bent over aav ..


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just think of the wall faucet as a shower valve. Those moen faucets wall are cake to install. I love them.


----------

